# What does my music sound like?



## opium

How do you get to hear your compositions performed?

I have computer software, but we all know that is nothing compared to the real thing.

I am at university and I don't study music, so the music department wouldn't touch my compositions - they have their own students to consider, those who are actually doing it for a degree.

How do other composers get to hear their music performed?

Thanks


----------



## Polednice

Rather than approaching the music department, have you approached the music students to ask if they're willing to give a performance some time? It may be a small audience, but it's a start.

Can you play an instrument? If so, are you part of any ensembles? If not, you should be. If you are, you could very sweetly ask if a work of yours could be performed some time.

--- If you play an instrument, have you written any music for your instrument? If so, you could give a recital of your own music at university.

Have you considered entering composition competitions? Your chances - like everyone else's - are slim, but if you're serious about composing, it's no loss to you, and an award almost always features a performance.

Although computer software does give poor renditions, you might want to consider building an internet profile, perhaps using YouTube or SoundCloud. If people like your music, they may want to perform it for you.


----------



## aleazk

I compose for piano and I play my own pieces


----------



## opium

Hi,

Thanks for the advice. I play electric guitar so no chance of being part of an ensemble or anything. I'm learning piano at my universities library - I am a very quick learner but I'm no putting 100% into it so I'm not expecting that to go anywhere - it's just because it helps me compose better.

I think I'll ask some of the students at university. I know they're inundated with course work and other recitals, but it's worth a try.

Also, I haven't heard of any composition contests in my area. I'm sure thy exist - but this is something I'll need to look into. Thanks again.


----------



## classicUG

I've made this same post myself somewhere else earlier this year!I just record stuff and release to the internet. The road I took was to make as much music as possible and then you can improve our compositions from there I think. I've tried scores, MIDI, real instruments, everything really its all good. If you have something posted on youtube or soundcloud whatever I'll give it a listen. We all got to start somewhere. Check out my stuff tell me what it falls under if you like.
My current page for music is at:
http://classicug.bandcamp.com


----------

